# Alan, on Oscarian Odyssey



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

Started my new tank after the disaster of my heater sticking on and killing all my mbuna.

So, bought an ebo jager heater, hopefully to avoid the same problem again. moved my Jack Dempsey, Jimmy, up from quarantine now he is all better, and bought a 3" Oscar, which i have named Alan, after Alan Partridge.

The tank is a 50g breeder, which is obviously small for a full grown Oscar, so will be upgrading to a 75 gallon for the pair at xmas.

The next priority is a canister filter methinks, as my HOB is gonna struggle in a couple of months.

Alan has settled in nicely, after sulking by sitting on the sand at the back of the tank everytime i walked up to it last night. both of them gorged themselves on Hikari Gold, and a couple of bloodworms this evening.

The Tank









Alan

















Sulking at the back of the tank









Hello!









Jimmy


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumb:

The two will look really nice in a 75 gal as adults... and then you have a 50 gal to put something else in


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice lookin' O lots of color. :thumb: Tho the 75 will do for the two of them a 90 (has the same footprint) would be even better.


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

i just don't see a lot of 90's for sale, but i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Andre2804 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Oscar! I think Jimmy is a female mate


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm. might need to change name!


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

what made you think its a female?


----------



## Andre2804 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im thinking, the developing blue gill plate, light colour, fins, and number of sparkles indicate it being female. Plus I have a pair of jds and my female looks similar to yours. Your oscar has some cracking patterns by the way, i like it! :thumb:


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks! okay, jimmy, is now lynne.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

lynne has given alan ich. which blows. have upped the temp to 86, which seems to have made alan worse, lots of white spots on him. i'm trying to hold my nerve as it says in the ich article that it will get worse before it gets better, but its pretty nervewracking.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought lynne/jimmy was all healthy. When did she get ich? Why did she have ich?


----------



## Andre2804 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not to worry, just get some white spot treatment from your lfs and whack it in, should clear up in 2 days. If you've just bought one of the fish, chances the lfs had white spot. Or stress can cause white spot. Anyway, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i thought she was healthy too, she had a couple of spots that i immediately treated with malachite green, and i waited a week to see if any returned after they had gone, and she still shows no sign of them, but alan has got it really bad, i can only think that it is cos of the stress of the move here. my BN pleco michael is in the same tank and has a couple of spots too, so i don't really wanna use the malachite green treatment i've got, as i believe that is toxic for plecos?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

meds are always iffy witch scaless fish to my understanding...if dealing with ich and when having scaleless fish the heat and salt method is best hands down IMO


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

well i bit the bullet and used the malachite green, alan now looks ich free, and michael the pleco is fine. added the lone black widow tetra from another tank to try and give alan a few targets to chase rather than just lynne, who he was starting to stalk a lot. i don't expect the tetra to last very long, but lynne looks happier already!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

glad things got better :fish:


----------

